# Guantanamera Cristales Cigar Review - Cuban Dog Turd



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am amazed that Cuba would let a cigar as bad as this one out of their country, I was always under the impression that Cuba had the best cigars ou...

Read the full review here: Guantanamera Cristales Cigar Review - Cuban Dog Turd


----------

